# Ex-Feral Cat with swollen Foot



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

My 10 year old ex-feral cat has a swollen left front paw. It's been painful for him for several weeks but swelled up about 5 days ago. I got some antibiotic from my vet in liquid form that I've been mixing with his food. I started that on Thursday and everything was fine until this morning. He's not eating. I'm not sure whether he's not eating any food at all. I'm working on making a room secure so I can shut him in with the food (I have 2 other cats and I'm concerned he may be eating their food instead. One of my cats is a crf cat and has continual access to dry Royal Canin prescription food that the other 2 cats eat.) I'm not sure what to do. I'm thinking at this juncture my cat (Jake) needs to be seen by a vet. I don't know how to get him there. He will let me pick him up but trying to get him in a carrier will be close to impossible.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you live in a area where vets can bring a van and come to you? We have some here who will.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think so... I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thinking about it, I'm not sure that will help. I need to have the cat in a carrier or something so the vet can exam him.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh boy, I can relate to this. My former feral Stripes needed to go to the vet and I didn't see how I'd ever get him in a carrier. He would tolerate a little petting but would freak out and become a dervish if I tried to pick him up. 

I put the cat carrier with its open door on the floor and gave him a treat next to it. For some reason that morning he decided to lay down on his side and I just slid him in. I just got lucky. I also considered leaving the carrier around for him to go into on his own, maybe throw some treats in.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's difficult because you need to make an appointment with the vet yet you don't know whether you'll be able to keep that appointment.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Exactly. I told my vet that I might not be able to catch him and they said it was OK, just to call if I couldn't.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

lol I can just imagine you sliding a cat gently into a carrier as he lays there looking at you !! 

Good luck crating him, beside setting it out with his food or treats in it, I have no advice. Each cat I have had to catch did things their own way regardless of what i wanted.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree that the best way to get him in the carrier is to set the carrier with a fluffy towel and some loose catnip leaves inside it where he likes to hang out and just wait for him to go inside. That's why I leave my carriers around the house, open and inviting. My cats like to sleep in the carriers. They still hate it when I put them into the carriers for a trip to the vet, but they don't panic like they would if they weren't already comfortable with the carrier environment.

That said, it took me five days to get my spooky ex-feral into the carrier when he had cystitis and was peeing blood spots all over the house. I finally had to resort to chasing him slowly around the house with a broom, sweeping him out from under furniture, until he ran into my small office with no inaccessible hiding places where he managed to corner himself on top of one of my file cabinets. Then I just grabbed him and stuffed him in a carrier.

If your boy will let you pick him up, just put on a winter coat to protect your chest, some heavy gloves to protect your hands (welding gloves work well), and stuff him in your carrier. Don't prolong the procedure, and don't be wishy washy about it once you get him in your hands. Just do it.

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I made an appointment with the vet for tomorrow morning. He's always sleeping on my bed so I'm hoping I can scoop him up and just push him into the carrier. If this doesn't work, I'll borrow a feral cat trap and put him and the trap with food in it in a room and wait until he goes in.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

*I got him!*

I got him in the carrier! I just picked him up and pushed him in. I put him in an hour before his appointment which is hard because he's doing a lot of banging around and yowling but I had a good opportunity with him nearby the carrier and sitting on a windowsill so it was easy for me to just pick him up. Now I just hope they can help us at the vet.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

Aw bless the little guy, sounds like a possible break (?) Please let us know of the outcome.

I couldn't get my feral boy Percival into his carrier, not for love nor treats! I used to have to throw a towel over him, try to roll him up in it and after a struggle (and bite/scratch or two) deliver him into said carrier! But then at the other end (the vets) he would hiss and insist on staying in the box and not want to come out! He was a proper terror (my little handful)... (RIP Percival x)


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Horrible Vet Visit*

It's the worst possible outcome: he has osteosarcoma. I'm just devastated. And I don't know what to do. For them to amputate his leg, they need to do a fairly complete work up and find out what shape he's in otherwise. I'm not working right now so this could become a horrible hardship. If I thought there was a good chance he'd have at least 5 more years of life, I'd go ahead with it. I'm not really sure what the end cost is right now. My vet told me to call SFVS, their vet specialists. This has been a really rough day. Jake is such a sweet cat, I don't want to lose him.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This is really terrible news, I am so sorry. I'm sure you were hoping it was a bite wound. Even a break would have been better. 

I can just imagine how you feel, after all this effort to get him to the vet. 

However - cats can live really well on just three legs. Really well. 

If this were my cat, I would have the lump removed, then treat aggressively with a natural anti-cancer substance like flax or another omega oil. It just might work. Worst case scenario, he goes back for an amputation. 

Waterfaller - today was horrible, but from here on out it can be about finding a solution. I've been there too, and things turned out better than I could have hoped.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Greenport Ferals. I have an appointment to meet with an oncologist this Friday. I just hope she can provide me with encouraging news.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Please give us an update when you have some news.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

*What do I do?*

Today he had an appointment with an oncologist. When I picked him up and got him near the carrier, he became pretty much a wild animal. He bit my hand a couple of times and I couldn't hold him. Now I feel just sick about the fact that I don't think I can get him back into the vet. I don't know what to do.
Every day that goes by, the cancer is spreading.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I can borrow a feral cat trap but I'm wondering how long he can be in there and how he can do his business in there. If I make another appointment with the oncologist, I'm not sure how long it's going to take me to get him in there and the amount of time he'll be in holding.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

First, call the oncologist and explain your situation. Ask if there's any way that your cat could be worked into the schedule whenever you can manage to get him into the carrier. If they can't accommodate you as a work-in, ask if you can bring your cat in as soon as you get him into the carrier and have them keep him in one of their cages until the oncologist can see him. That way he won't be confined to a humane trap without food, water, or litterbox for any length of time.

I doubt, however, that he'll go into a humane trap if he's already refusing to go anywhere near a carrier. I think the best way to handle this situation is to first get your boy into as small a room as possible with no inaccessible hiding places (a small bathroom should work). Make sure the carrier is already in that room, as well, but not in obvious sight (put it in the bathtub, for instance). Then put on some heavy jeans, tall boots, a heavy parka, and welding gloves. Go in the room with the cat and carrier, and just do what you gotta do to get him in it. It may be easiest to drop a towel over him so that he can't see what's going on, then tip the carrier on its end with the open doorway facing up. Pick him up by the scruff and drop him into the carrier as gently as possible. Scruffing makes most cats hold still for a moment - long enough to drop into a carrier if you're quick about it - though some cats may panic when scruffed. If you dress appropriately, he won't be able to hurt you if things go badly.

Good luck!

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for your advice Laurie. I'm hoping if he's hungry enough he'll go into the humane trap. Trying to force him into a carrier really took a lot out of me. I'm feeling really awful about fighting him like I did. I've been gone all morning and I looked on my bed where Jake always is and he's not there. I don't see him anywhere; that means he's outside which isn't good. I would've boarded up the cat door but whenever the other ex-feral can't get outside, he starts going berserk. I was told by Veterinary Specialists that the oncologist, as of this morning, has no appointments for Monday. I'm hoping to get Jake in a room Sunday morning (around 8 AM) and have no food until 6 PM, when I introduce the humane trap. I don't have confidence I can get Jake in the carrier by sheer force. You don't think the humane trap can work, if he's hungry?


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

What about sedating him? Putting something in his food to make him groggy? I haven't had the greatest luck getting medications in him that way so that might not work.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You could ask your vet about a sedative, but I personally would not give a sedative to a cat who had not been definitely diagnosed. I wouldn't want to risk serious side effects. But I'm never comfortable giving drugs to cats since, as a species, they tend to be hypersensitive to many drugs.

You're having the same reaction to your cat's stress as I've had to mine on a number of occasions in the past. What I've learned, though, is that it's better to just get the unpleasantness done and over with as quickly as possible than to prolong everyone's stress by trying to take the slow and easy approach. In my experience, you've got a slim chance of convincing your boy to go into the trap, no matter how long you withhold food. I've known cats to be willing to starve themselves rather than put themselves into what they perceive as a dangerous situation. You're more likely to stress him a lot more by locking him in a room with a trap and no "safe" food than you are by just wearing heavy clothing and dropping him into a crate quickly.

Wait till Monday, make sure the clinic will allow you to drop him off whenever you get him in the crate, and then just get it done. The longer you pussyfoot around with it, the more stressed both you and your cat will be.

Laurie


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

For ferals that are trap-wary and really difficult to catch, I will tie the humane trap door up so it can't spring shut. I'll start by putting the food near the door, then move it gradually inside. In a few days the cat will start trusting the trap and go all the way in to eat. That's when you set it. 

I know just what you mean about it being traumatic to pick up a wild cat. Some people have really got the ability, but it's never worked for me.


----------



## SigmaWhisky (Apr 1, 2010)

As a general rule; always take your cat to a vet after it hasn't eaten for more than 24 hours. If a cat does not get nutrition after 24 hours it will start to show symptoms of fatty liver disease.

Best of luck with Jake!


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, Jake has been definitively diagnosed via an x-ray. The vet said you can't always tell with an x-ray but Jakes is pretty clear.

I'm really torn about the best way to get him in the carrier. I picked up a pair of welding gloves but I'm thinking of having him in this room overnight without food and then giving him the food with sedative mixed in it. Two hours later, I'll attempt to get him in the carrier. What is a safe amount of time to have him go without food? His appointment is at 1 PM on Monday, so that makes it tricky.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Since Jake is semi-tame, an alternative is to use a humane trap and prop the door open with a stick tied to a string. Cover the trap and put something like sardines in there. When he goes in, you can pull the string to trip the door yourself. 

I've caught semi-ferals this way. They only freak for a minute or two and if the trap is covered they settle right down. Going without food for 24 hours will not harm your cat at all.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I assume this sedative you're talking about has been prescribed by your vet specifically for Jake so that you know the exact dosage and the oncologist knows that he will be sedated when he arrives at the clinic. If any part of that is not the case, then don't give Jake the sedative until and unless you clear it with the oncologist.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I talked about it with my vet; she prescribed it. Since his appointment is at 1 PM and it takes 2 hours to work, I was going to give it it him at 10. I will call the oncologist ahead of time and let them know. I would expect she'd be in her office by 9 AM. That's a good suggestion.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Best of luck, Waterfaller. 
Honestly, I never heard of sedating a cat yourself like this, but it's something to keep in mind for those difficult vet visits.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Greenport Ferals. I'm incredibly anxious about it. I think it's because he acted so differently the first and second time. He really went berserk when I tried to get him in his carrier the second time. I really don't know what to expect. I'm worried he won't like being shut in that room all night and when I open the door to put in the food with sedative, he'll bolt past me. If this doesn't work then I'll get a trap and try that. The problem with that is I have no way of knowing when he'll go in the trap and I have to make an appointment at this place I'm taking him.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

He didn't eat the food. I'm going to try Laurie's method with the parka and the welding gloves. I'm not too hopeful he's going to make his appointment today. :-(


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, what do you know, Laurie's method worked! I got him in the carrier!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Now, cover the carrier with a light towel. That will help keep him calmer until you get him to the clinic.

I am sending my strongest vibes your way that the oncologist says it's not cancer, after all.

Let us know how things go.

Laurie


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Waterfaller10 said:


> Well, what do you know, Laurie's method worked! I got him in the carrier!


Hurray!


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Laurie!

Well, the oncologist told me that you can't tell if a mass of tissue is cancerous from an x-ray. You have to do a biopsy. I'm annoyed at the vet who said it was definitely cancer. She was not my regular vet; she's a vet that works there infrequently. I have a call into my vet to do the biopsy. Veterinarian Specialists are expensive. If I had them do the biopsy it would be $981.

I'm really hoping it's not cancer but it grew so quickly that I'm thinking it has to be cancer.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That is incredibly expensive for a biopsy. I would just have the lump removed and forget the biopsy. How much would the operation cost? It is not that difficult; no organs are involved.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Waterfaller10 said:


> the oncologist told me that you can't tell if a mass of tissue is cancerous from an x-ray.


That's why I questioned the diagnosis. I'm not aware of any x-ray that can definitively diagnose cancer. An x-ray may point to the possibility, but only a biopsy is going to definitively diagnose cancer, as far as I know.



> I'm annoyed at the vet who said it was definitely cancer.


I know how you feel. My housemate once took one of our dogs to a vet because he had developed what I was certain was just a blister on his lip. The vet took one look at it, declared it to be cancer, and said the dog needed immediate disfiguring surgery to remove the "cancer" and part of his lip. I said NO WAY and insisted that my housemate take him to a different vet for a second opinion. Surprise, surprise, the second vet said it was a blister. Within a few days, it disappeared. It's experiences like that that have taught me to ALWAYS take a grim diagnosis with a grain of salt and do LOTS of independent research and whatever testing is reasonable to confirm the diagnosis.



> I have a call into my vet to do the biopsy. Veterinarian Specialists are expensive. If I had them do the biopsy it would be $981.


$981 does seem waaay excessive for a biopsy, though maybe it's not depending on exactly what's involved in the procedure. Did the oncologist have a chance to review the x-rays taken by the other vet ... or were new x-rays taken? If the oncologist reviewed x-rays, did (s)he determine if the swelling was exclusively in the soft tissue or if there was reason to believe it involved boney structures, as well?



> I'm really hoping it's not cancer but it grew so quickly that I'm thinking it has to be cancer.


There's no reason to think the worst. Inflammation can spring up amazingly quickly, as can infection. In fact, of the three, I'd assume that most cancers are a heck of a lot slower growing than either inflammation or infection. I can tell you that when I took a bad fall a couple of weeks ago, my leg started to swell within seconds of the fall. And I've had enough cats with abscesses to know that an abscess can pop up overnight.

Get the biopsy done and find out what you're dealing with. If it turns out to be inflammation and/or infection, you'll be able to treat it. If it turns out to be the worst case scenario - an aggressive cancer - you may opt for amputation if it hasn't spread beyond his leg. Even if it is a cancer, it may be a localized, operable tumor that won't require amputation. Lots of possibilities until you get the biopsy done and a firm diagnosis.

Focus on the best possible outcome, not the worst. I believe in the power of positive energy.

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

It involves his whole left foot and up 2". If it is cancer, they'd have to amputate. I'm having the biopsy done by my vet. There, the cost is around $500. They have to use general anesthesia. I'm also going to have them do blood work and urinalysis as well because this cat hasn't been going to the vet and I'd like to know what his general health is otherwise.

The oncologist did review the x-rays taken by the other vet though she didn't comment about them. The mass is fairly hard and the vet who first diagnosed cancer was unable to get much for cytology on sticking it with a needle. From the x-ray it really looks like it involves the bone.

Jake has an appointment this Thursday for the biopsy, blood work and urinalysis. I hate to put him through this again so soon but I think really I should've taken him in when I first noticed him limping.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

*What do I do?*

Jake had his biopsy. When I got him home he was scratching in his carrier something fierce. I set down the carrier and opened it and he bolted out and was just running crazily all over the house. When he ran under the bed, his e-collar came undone so that it was no longer a cone it was just flat. He finally calmed down and was laying against me on the bed. I could not figure out how the thing attached. Every time I tried to form it into a cone though, he got up and moved away. I thought I'd deal with it in the morning when I could call my vet. During the night, he and the other ex-feral cat I have managed to push aside the 5 gallon container of water I was using to push a board against the cat door. I would've done something more solid but it wasn't until the end of the day that I got the instructions that he was not to go outside. I know, I should've realized. Anyway, Bodhi (the other feral cat) showed up at 11 AM. No sign of Jake. I was feeling sick that he got his e-collar stuck on a branch somewhere and couldn't get away. There's a lot next door to my place that's dense with wild blackberry and Pride of Madeira. I kept going back and forth along this calling Jake's name. Then, around 3 PM, I saw him curled up under the brush. I called his name and he looked up. I said "Come here Jake!" He then got up and disappeared into the foliage. I was relieved he wasn't stuck! But now it's almost 8 PM and he hasn't come home. I fed them all at 3 AM this morning (I have a crf cat) but he hasn't eaten since. How long before they get that hepatic lipidosis? Should I put food out? What if he's unable to make it back over the fence because of the pain in his foot? I'd pull a board off the fence but I share the backyard with my neighbors who have a dog. I'm not sure what to do. It's unusual for Jake to be out this long. Most of his time he spends sleeping on my bed.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If one of my cats was wounded, wearing an e-collar, and likely still feeling the effects of pre-op sedatives, I'd be out there all night looking for him. He really couldn't possibly be more vulnerable than he is right now.

Sorry, but you asked.

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I appreciate that. But he won't let me near him. Even when my cats are doing fine, they're different outside. I can never pet them outside; they become more wild. How can i catch him? He's in this incredibly dense patch of plants. You don't think that eventually hunger will make him come home? I'll go out there right now while it's still somewhat light and see if I can see him.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I understand your dilemma. I have several cats who are the same way. Still, I wouldn't leave him out there alone and vulnerable all night. If necessary, I'd bathe myself in bug spray, grab a blanket or sleeping bag, flashlight, and good book, and sit out there and read to him all night just to keep him safe. A plate of warm, smelly tuna might lure him close enough to grab. 

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I have done everything I can think to do. I have spent nights out there calling to him with food. I went through this area right next door to me where my cats go that is dense with Pride of Madeira and wild Blackberry and combed the entire lot by using pruners and just going back and forth. He wasn't there. The only thing that I can think is I destroyed his trust in me by grabbing him and pushing him into the carrier and taking him to so many vet visits. For ten years he knew me as a kind comforting person. Suddenly, I wasn't that anymore. I did spend time with him the evening he disappeared stroking him and just spending time with him. Yet he has gone somewhere else far from home. I wish I had let more time lapse in between visits. I have to live with this the rest of my life. 

His biopsy came back as osteosarcoma. I'd give anything to be comforting him right now. Osteosarcoma is an aggressive cancer and my vet said amputating the leg would only just add to his misery (if he was around to do so).


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I don't see what else you could have done.
How much time does he have left before it becomes unbearable for him?
As sad as it is there's only one last gift you can give him.
I could not bear to put Samantha through surgery for a little more time wracked with pain and discomfort, so I gave her the final gift I could, relief from pain, she passed in my arms but she knew she was loved.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't be so hard on yourself. You did what you could, even though it was time-consuming, difficult and expensive. The fact that you cared so much for Jake is all that matters. Cats have a way of dealing with whatever happens to them that is far superior to humans. If it really is true that he is now left to his fate, that is just how it will have to be.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, Cooncat Bob and Greenport Ferals. I just wish I could do something so he doesn't have to suffer. Cancer is very painful. One thing that occurred to me this morning: Is there any way he could have joined a local feral cat group? Someone told me there is one around. Would he be accepted in?


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Jake is home!!!*

At 4:00 this morning I heard noises in the kitchen that sounded like a raccoon. I got up and turned on the light and there was Jake (still with his e-collar part way on) eating from the bowls and drinking the water. That rascal has been sneaking in while I'm asleep and gorging himself! That's a pretty smart cat! I said his name and he meowed at me but I couldn't figure how to block him from disappearing out the cat door. I decided I didn't want to try to race him to the cat door and even further lose his trust. So I just sat down. A few minutes later he approached me, I said his name again and he meowed but didn't come further. Then he walked out of the kitchen and down the hallway. I grabbed a magazine stand and quickly pushed it in front of the cat door. Jake came back to the room and over to the stand and let out a howl. He then walked off to my bedroom. I quickly grabbed the tools I needed and screwed a piece of wood in place over the cat door. I have him back!!! Maybe for just 6 months to a year but at least I can comfort him and re-earn his trust. I need to work on getting that stupid e-collar (c-collar) off. That must be bothering him so much!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's wonderful news that he came home, also very upsetting to read about the cancer, at least in the end he'll have you with him, which is the most important thing.

And you did the right thing by not racing him to the door, that wouldn't have worked out well... cats are fast!


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

We have completely re-bonded; he's been very affectionate to me. I'm relieved that I'm forgiven. I am worried that his leg that was biopsied has become infected. I t looks pretty swollen and he's putting much less weight on it than before. I got some oral antibiotics from my vet which I grind up and mix in tuna. I hope this will work, Jake is notorious for detecting when there's medication in his food and refusing to eat. If that happens, I'll be forced to take him into the vet. I looked into vets that make house calls and it was way out of my price range; I'm not working at the moment.

One strange thing is that my other ex-feral, Bodhi, has been acting very odd around Jake. They've always been the best of friends but now, Bodhi creeps up to my bedroom where Jake is and then runs off. The few times there's been an encounter Bodhi either growls or hisses at jake. It's VERY weird. I'm wondering if he picks up the scent of the cancer or infection. I don't know what else to think. Bodhi spends his day at the opposite end of the house from Jake.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm really agonizing over how to handle the euthanization, when that time comes. He's still enjoying life: has a healthy appetite and is still moving about the house even though I have food and water and his litter box all in one room. I plan to have someone come to the house but I imagine even though he's feeling bad enough that it's time to end it he'll be fully aware and terrified of this stranger in his home. I hate thinking of cornering him and holding him down for the shot. His being gone for 10 days is testament that I really betrayed his trust. I've now earned it back and I have to send him off with his realizing I wasn't trustworthy. It's really bothering me how I handle this problem. It's hard enough going through the grieving I feel about losing him.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Ask your vet if (s)he can provide you with a strong sedative to administer to Jake at home when the time comes so that he will be groggy before the vet shows up for the euthanasia. That should help make his passing less stressful for both of you.

I'm so sorry you're having to face this, but it's good that you're thinking this through and preparing for future events. You should also have a plan for Jake's body. 

I hope Jake continues to enjoy life with you for many good days to come.

Laurie


----------



## Kings (Mar 16, 2010)

Boy can I relate to the cat carrier situation - I had to take one of my ex ferel cats to the vet to be microchipped. Well, lets just say what a performance. With Henry, you get one go at getting him into the cage otherwise he's off under the bed for hours and he won't come near me. The poor vet almost lost his arm in the process - he can be a firey little thing when put into a stressful situation - I guess being born in the wild will do this. His other 2 brothers are fine (also ex feral) but not Henry. I live in Christchurch NZ, you must of heard of us.....we have been hammered over the last year with 3 massive earthquakes which distroyed our city????? Anyway, my cats have lived through all the large quakes inlcuding the 7000 plus aftershocks (no, I'm not kidding). Anyway, our house is damaged and needs to be repaired. We have to move out for 6 weeks - no exceptions and I have to put my darlings into a cattery for 6 long weeks. Any suggestions on making this easier for them and me - I'm very stressed about this as they have never been before and with Henry hating the cage and being very shy, it makes it a whole lot worse. Any advise would be helpful


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Laurie. The worry is that he will be refusing food - especially food that tastes strange. I tried to give him a sedative once before and he stopped eating pretty quickly when he detected it. I don't remember if I had it in a strong tasting food like tuna.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I am sorry you have to go through this. My neighbor had a semi feral cat that would run and hide when ever a cat carrier came out. He wouldn't let her near him he would bite and hiss. He was a terror once she got him to the vet, and scratched a bit the vet tech. He also ended up having cancer, and she knew there was no way she was going to stress him out trying to get him to the vet. The vet said she would go to her house when it was time to put him to sleep. She gave my neighbor a syringe to inject into his back hip area with a very strong sedative to give to him a few minutes before she would arrive. She got the cat to lie next to her and was petting him while she gave him the injection. It almost instantly put the cat to sleep. So by the time the vet came to the door the cat was already asleep. He was never aware that the vet was even there. The vet was then able to inject the medicine to put him down. My neighbor was so afraid the cat would be afraid but he was not even aware of what was going on. The cat went very peacefully. The injection wasn't hard to give. This may be an option if your vet will agree to it. I know this is hard to even think about doing. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

An injection would probably be easiest, and it would be the quickest and most effective way to put him to sleep before the vet arrives. An oral sedative wouldn't put him to sleep, and depending on the dose, it may not even relieve the majority of his anxiety. If you do want to go the oral route, though, I recommend using Pill Pockets. I have found that even if one of my cats won't eat the Pill Pocket willingly, putting the pill in a Pill Pocket makes it a lot more likely that the cat will swallow it when you drop it down his throat.

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I like the injection idea as well. It seems the best option. I'm worried about trying to give Jake a sedative orally. I've failed at that before. I'm unable to pill a cat. It would be awful if the mobile vet arrived and I hadn't been able to give Jake the sedative. With a syringe, you have to just be able to inject it. Thanks.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Is this your regular vet that will be coming? Because I am not sure a vet you have never used before would be willing to give you the sedative you need to do this. But it can't hurt to try to see if they will do this. If this isn't your regular vet coming maybe you could either get your regular vet to give you the sedative or he can talk to the vet that is coming and explain your situation.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I was worried about that. No, it won't be my regular vet. I'm not sure my regular vet would go along with that. I'll try. I'm still hunting around for the best mobile vet. Maybe they could provide me with the sedative.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there anything illegal about it or is it just likely to be against the vet's policy?


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I don't think it is illegal but I would imagine it is not something they would want to get into the wrong hands. This shot put the cat to sleep. He didn't arouse much at all even when picked up once he got it. So I can see why they wouldn't want it to be used not as it was intended. All you can do is ask your vet if they would give it to you, so he will be sedated when the vet comes. My neighbor knew their vet really well so maybe that is why they gave it to her.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

When you speak to the mobile vets, explain your cat's situation and behavior, and ask if you can arrange to meet the vet down the block from your house (since your cat will probably go into hiding if he hears someone drive up to your house), get an injectible sedative that you can go back to your house and immediately administer to the cat, then have the vet arrive a couple of minutes later for the euthanasia. That way the vet will be able to verify that the sedative is used for its intended purpose.

Actually, you could ask your regular vet the same thing. If your regular vet would be willing to give you an injectible sedative, you could put your cat to sleep at home, then drive him to your vet for the euthanasia. Your cat would be asleep, anyway, so there would be no additional anxiety on his part.

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Laurie. I'll be talking to my regular vet tomorrow so I'll see if she's open to that. If not, I have a list of 5 mobile vets so I'll just call each one until I find one that will give me the sedative.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

My vet seemed really ambivalent about it. She kept suggesting that she come to the house and do it. She said it's important to get the shot in the right place and wondered whether I could do it. I started to worry I wouldn't get it in the right place. She also said the sedative shot is painful. I'm really agonizing on the right thing to do. She did say there was some pain medication I could syringe in his moth that makes him kind of goofy. She told me she thought he had weeks to live. I keep trying to assess that every day. I'm really coming unglued about the actual sedative shot and euthanasia. I really fear that day.

Is it difficult to do the sedative shot and is it really painful?


----------

